# Anyluck?



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Has any one had any luck with the eye's latly? I see thaat they aren't hitting on erie yet how about the inland lakes? I have tried my local res. at night with no fish coming in the last few days.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

They were biting good for me at Piedmont last week. Tried Logan last night and got nothing.


----------



## getinjiggy (May 24, 2004)

Been tearing them up here at my home lake!


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

ya logan has been slow for me to


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Piedmont has been doing well. I have actually been doing better in 8 - 12 ft of water and on the points.
Tim


----------



## BUllseye1 (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi - Been Away For Awhile. Caught 10-12 Good Size Walleye (18-24") At The Spillway At Berlin On 11/28. Jig And Crawler. Had To Post - First Walleye I Ever Caught! Took 5 Home - Mmmm Good.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

well if I can't get on the ice I may have to give that a try!


----------

